# Kubota M7060



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

Got a M7060 was wondering if anyone has ever put a tuning chip in one or any tractor and if they work? Was think of getting one that will and 15hp more torque and help with fuel usage. Also I still have a warranty on it would it void it?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Most definitely YES on the warranty if you get caught. It begs the question why didn't you get a tractor with 15 more hp out of the gate and what are you going to be doing with the tractor?

I am sure there is someone out there who can tune your tractor, possibly Thoroughbred.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

More HP normally requires more cooling capacity. I agree if you need more HP I recommend a tractor built for higher HP,

My M7040 burns 2.5 GPH of fuel pulling my rd baler making 4X5.5 bales which I think is good for fuel consumption.


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

we are throwing around options. we are getting into new hay equipment and was just thinking would be nice if we could get just little more out. we are getting a high hp tractor for running the NH 575 baler. the 7060 handles it but if you get sea sick you will. plus we are upgrading to a discbine and need more HP for that depending on what size we get. thanks for the info just was wondering if its possible and if its even worth it


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I could be 'off my rocker' on this, but a K 7060 you would think would handle a ss baler quite well. The rocking, could just be weight of the tractor difference. Doesn't the tractor have around 70 ponies? I'm basing this off what I run in front of a 5070 (successor to 575). A 70 HP, NH TN70DA, that weighs in at around 7500-8000#

I will agree, it only 70 ponies, a discbine could make it work however. My NH, with a 9' cut, maxed out at 6-7 MPH cutting speed, with a discbine.

Larry


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

r82230 said:


> I could be 'off my rocker' on this, but a K 7060 you would think would handle a ss baler quite well. The rocking, could just be weight of the tractor difference. Doesn't the tractor have around 70 ponies? I'm basing this off what I run in front of a 5070 (successor to 575). A 70 HP, NH TN70DA, that weighs in at around 7500-8000#
> 
> I will agree, it only 70 ponies, a discbine could make it work however. My NH, with a 9' cut, maxed out at 6-7 MPH cutting speed, with a discbine.
> 
> Larry


my 7060 weights around 9100 with loader loaded rear tires and rear wheel weights and the 7060 handles the 575 but would like something a little heavier like 10000lbs and more HP. the 7060 is 74 engine and 64 pto hp.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO to stop sq baler rocking tractor when feeding baler at higher capacity one needs a 5 or 6 cylinder engine in the towing tractor. My M7040(64 pto hp) with 4 cyl engine rocked more pulling my JD 347 sq baler than my M4900(45 pto hp) with 5 cylinder engine.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

After reading Jim's post, another thought comes to mind and I pretty sure a lot of folks don't necessarily do this.

Every year, you should check your slip clutch, if it isn't (or can't) slip a little your rocking could be amplified. Just my two pennies.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Larry

Ditto slip clutches are one of the most overlooked/under serviced options on farm equipment


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They’re very easy to overlook.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you want a nice tractor and you like the M7040 series of Kubotas go find yourself an M9540 "dual speed". Its more hefty than a 7040, has 20 more HP and it has really cool features. I owned both of them and they were both ultra reliable and a pleasure to own. I only went to bigger Kubotas for the smoother ride (bigger tire sizes, front suspension) and 16 speed powershifts. The 9540 dual speed is loaded with very cool features standard and will pick up 2 4x5 RB's easily. I now have a Kubota M126X and an M135X and they have been really good tractors.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

I tow a JD 347 baler with an M6800 and wish it had a bit more, especially with heavy windrows and uphill, but it does it fine. It's very similar to the M7040 in specs


----------

